# New trek



## craig4568 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a trek alpha 1.1 and want to upgrade now i love the bike but i was hoping to ride it all winter and save my pennies for a new one in the spring rather than upgrade what trek model should i look at 

I ride 60 70 miles a week and im loving it


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Domane 5.2


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*2.1.* Look at the 2011 2.1 thread that's currently running.


----------



## therealmrmike (Sep 8, 2012)

I also have a 1.1 and decided to upgrade. I've been avg around the same per week and am gonna start increasing it. I have a great hilly 50m loop near me. 

I decided to go all out and get the Domane 5.9. I figured what the hell I work hard might as well enjoy the time i have off.


----------



## Doodlespeed (Aug 13, 2011)

depends on what you are willing to spend. The new domane 4.7 is a great looking bike with a good groupset. Of course spending more will get you better components and lighter weight. Decided where you want to be spending and we can help you better decide. Upgrading to a domane or madone 2/3 series is not worth it imo.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Keep in mind that 
a) you don't have to upgrade to a Trek, you can look into other brands
b) you definitely don't have to upgrade to 5 or 6 series madone/domane to get a good bike
I agree with the above poster that the 2 series is not really worth it, not so much with the 3 series. I would personally save money for a 3 series or 4 series madone, or a 3 series domane depending on how much I'd be willing to spend.

Also remember that you don't "have to" upgrade just because people have better bikes, or you feel like it'll give you an advantage when you ride more. I went from riding a top of the line 2007 Cannondale SystemSix to a Trek 1.2, and while the bike is clearly not as good, for the money and for training it's still a great bike.


----------

